# Dealer pushing interior,exterior potectant from EcoProducts CO need advice is it worth it for 1800



## David Piper (Jun 21, 2016)

Need advice on this product does it work,is it worth it for 1800.00 5  year warranty against fading.


----------



## ToddandHeather (Jun 21, 2016)

I can't speak to the product in question.

However, a wash and wax goes a long way. If it were me, I'd forgo the $1800 - since that amount of change buys more Turtle Wax than you could use in your lifetime.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 22, 2016)

I would not pay 1800 for this.  The coating they put on rvs now will last if properly cared for.  Keep washed and use proper wash.  Use a good polish/wax to protect. JMO


----------

